# "Press << to watch from beginning" Stuck On



## PittCaleb (Nov 2, 2007)

Last weekend, the "Press << to watch from beginning" message has become "stuck" on my Genie DVR. Anyone else experience, observe or solve this issue?

Every time you do anything, that message appears on screen. Watching a program you recorded, it pops every time you do a 30-sec skip. Watching Live TV which does NOT support the rewind feature, it appears. Hit List, the message shows up over-top of your programs. Same with Guide. Quite obnoxious.

Something is stuck/broken. Was hoping it wasn't just me, but it appears so.

Thoughts?
PittCaleb


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

PittCaleb said:


> Last weekend, the "Press << to watch from beginning" message has become "stuck" on my Genie DVR. Anyone else experience, observe or solve this issue?
> 
> Every time you do anything, that message appears on screen. Watching a program you recorded, it pops every time you do a 30-sec skip. Watching Live TV which does NOT support the rewind feature, it appears. Hit List, the message shows up over-top of your programs. Same with Guide. Quite obnoxious.
> 
> ...


Have you tried,
Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Reset, choose the one that says Restart Receiver.


----------



## HawaiianGecko (Aug 14, 2016)

I have this exact problem. Regardless of what I do, bring up the guide, simply press menu, look at todo list, search and browse screeen etc. "Press << to watch from beginning" pops up in the middle of the screen hiding the information that is behind it. My DVR did an upgrade a couple of days ago when all this happened. This is driving me crazy. You can't page through the guide because two lines are blocked. You have to move through the entire guide one selection at a time.

Anyone have a solution?


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I usually do as jimmie57 recommended after every software upgrade.


----------



## Phoebe Haliwell (Jan 31, 2020)

YES! That worked! My tv isn't making me crazy anymore!



jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried,
> Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Reset, choose the one that says Restart Receiver.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Phoebe Haliwell said:


> YES! That worked! My tv isn't making me crazy anymore!


When you have problems with your HRs the first thing you want to do is restart them. You can do that the way *Jimmie *suggested or you can open the door on the far right of the HR's front panel and press the red button. Or you can pull the power cord and wait a minute, then plug it in.

Rich


----------

